# You THINK you got snow? LOOK AT THIS !



## hedhunter9

My sister sent me these from Fargo N. Dakota

Enjoy....!


----------



## hedhunter9

Couple more pic's


----------



## hedhunter9

Those were from the 1st day of the storm.
You should have seen it after the 2nd day when it got really *BAD*:


----------



## DJC

I would love to have a storm that big just one time !!!


----------



## grandview

We call that flurries were I live!


----------



## Wiseguyinc

ummm....being only 45 miles away I can tell you those are not from Fargo. They look like upstate New York a couple years ago.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

grandview;1014096 said:


> We call that flurries were I live!


I guess it depends where you live, but we call it a dusting. Kinda like pop/soda/coke same thing Oh and JDC you would never want that much snow, it's been said by a few wise men on here "if you ever actually went through a huge storm you wouldn't ever want one" Heck I don't even like anything over 8" I'd rather have 4 2" events


----------



## buckwheat_la

where ever it is, sucks to be them!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser

If I had a dollar for everytime those pictures were posted from being from "such and such" place, I'd probably have about $67 dollars!


----------



## fireball

Once again, your sister lied to you. Being from Fargo, I can testify those pictures are not here. First telltale lie is the pictures show trees--we don't really have trees here and secondly the houses show two stories which we really don't have here either. What we do have here is cold. If you guys want, send me your empty mason jars, I'll fill them up with cold air and ship them back to you. When july comes, you open them all up and the temperature will go down 10 degrees in your house.

Unfortunately, since the cold insures that all the snow we do get doesn't melt, we also get floods. Weather service has already announced a 86% probability of getting the same flood as last year. Stay tuned for a good time on the Red River. Remember you don't have a warm fuzzy feeling when you see the Coast Guard in North Dakota.


----------



## andcon83

Those are old pictures. I see them a few years ago somewhere. None the less, can you imagine having that much on your roof?


----------



## ajslands

^ that's why cities have codes for the minimum angle of your roof


----------



## hedhunter9

fireball;1014188 said:


> Once again, your sister lied to you. Being from Fargo, I can testify those pictures are not here. First telltale lie is the pictures show trees--we don't really have trees here and secondly the houses show two stories which we really don't have here either.
> 
> WHAT ? Put down that pipe.
> 
> My Brother in-laws reletives live in a 2 story house. and its on a street lined with big old oak trees...
> 
> they have plenty of trees and 2 story houses ?
> 
> Ever hear of Copper country ?
> 
> Besides, I DIDNT SAY the snow was in Fargo..... I said my sister sent them FROM FARGO... ;-)


----------



## fireball

Where is copper country?


----------



## T-MAN

fireball;1014643 said:


> Where is copper country?


Yoops


----------



## REAPER

A couple of them are from here.
http://tlhwy.com/winter/index.html

From 2004

2 Years ago someone sent them to me saying they were from Buffalo NY and I posted them here as well.


----------



## snowman2007

Thats when you say I give up and shut off the truck.
Thats crazy
Great Pics


----------



## IPLOWSNO

theyre ny pics, i can tell by the continuity of the snow, if i could just taste it, i could tell ya if it was a norester or good ole lakeeffect hahahahahahaa


----------



## AndyTblc

Plow Chaser;1014129 said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime those pictures were posted from being from "such and such" place, I'd probably have about $67 dollars!


lol, I think I'd have around $70, especially with the snowblower, that's been around


----------



## Harleychvy

If you all want to know the real truth, those pics are from my yard. Thats me on my roof clearing off. And thats me snowblowing a path to my barn. 

It was a freak storm, it all fell in about 6 hours. We broke a record by 1 inch. :laughing:


----------



## MSS Mow

Harleychvy;1014816 said:


> If you all want to know the real truth, those pics are from my yard. Thats me on my roof clearing off. And thats me snowblowing a path to my barn.
> 
> It was a freak storm, it all fell in about 6 hours. We broke a record by 1 inch. :laughing:


I remember that storm well. We got an inch more than you did though.


----------



## Harleychvy

MSS Mow;1014832 said:


> I remember that storm well. We got an inch more than you did though.


LOL Theres always someone that tops us.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

People say they want a storm like that until it actually comes, u break down , spend 2,000 grand are up for a week strait! keep that s**t out there i like our 2-4 inches.


----------



## mbud

Those photos are from Newfoundland and Labrador in Canada along the Trans-Labrador Highway back in 2004.


----------



## snowman4

hedhunter9;1013996 said:


> Those were from the 1st day of the storm.
> You should have seen it after the 2nd day when it got really *BAD*:





hedhunter9;1014301 said:


> fireball;1014188 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, your sister lied to you. Being from Fargo, I can testify those pictures are not here. First telltale lie is the pictures show trees--we don't really have trees here and secondly the houses show two stories which we really don't have here either.
> 
> WHAT ? Put down that pipe.
> 
> My Brother in-laws reletives live in a 2 story house. and its on a street lined with big old oak trees...
> 
> they have plenty of trees and 2 story houses ?
> 
> Ever hear of Copper country ?
> 
> Besides, I DIDNT SAY the snow was in Fargo..... I said my sister sent them FROM FARGO... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmnmmmm..............
Click to expand...


----------



## Quality SR

hedhunter9;1014301 said:


> Besides, I DIDNT SAY the snow was in Fargo..... I said my sister sent them FROM FARGO... ;-)


Generally when you post a picture on here, you say "where" the picture was taken. Not where the person lives, that took ( in this case "sent") the picture. 
:laughing:

In another words, you made it sound like your sister that lives in Fargo took these pictures "IN" Fargo. She apparently found them on Plowsite ( yes, plowsite. These pictures have been posted here a 1000 times), and emailed them to you. From her house in Fargo. :laughing:


----------



## fireball

I don't think she lives in Fargo, she just emailed the pictures from here. They have free WIFI at the Sunset Motel


----------



## hedhunter9

Jeeez guys, lighten up..
No, My sister doesnt live in N Dakota.

She was there visiting her in-laws.

She sent me those pictures while there.....

And yes, They do live in a 2 story house on a street lined with Oak trees...

And yes, you can find several of those pictures on the web.

The Labrador Hwy one is all over the place.

Fargo never gets those kinds of snowfall amounts......

Like someone said. It just gets colder than he**...


----------



## blk90s13

Bring this snow over here we need more snow in NJ


----------



## cubicinches

hedhunter9;1016964 said:


> Jeeez guys, lighten up..
> No, My sister doesnt live in N Dakota.
> 
> She was there visiting her in-laws.
> 
> She sent me those pictures while there.....
> 
> And yes, They do live in a 2 story house on a street lined with Oak trees...
> 
> And yes, you can find several of those pictures on the web.
> 
> The Labrador Hwy one is all over the place.
> 
> Fargo never gets those kinds of snowfall amounts......
> 
> Like someone said. It just gets colder than he**...


Hahaha...

Nice try!


----------



## Lawn Rover

grandview;1014096 said:


> We call that flurries were I live!


 :laughing:

WOW! That is rediculous. That is a lot of snow. You should contract to shovel the roof.


----------



## GTCPW

i've seen snow like that before, holy crap, but haven't seen much in the past 10 years anything like it. around 2000 was the worst i can remember driving in (already plowed) just insane walls of snow


----------



## Rico T.

These pictures are actually pretty deceptive. You'll see a picture like this and think "OMG, THAT'S UNREAL":










But most people don't realize that the highway that these pictures are taken on is basically an artificially-cut canyon. As a result, there are high rock walls on both sides that are much higher than the road, and snow will blow down there until it's level all the way across. In the summer, the road has many canyons like this:










And in winter, you can see how the snow accumulates. Notice how the foreground looks 12 feet deep, while in the background you can still see some bushes:


----------



## dayexco

hedhunter9;1016964 said:


> Jeeez guys, lighten up..
> 
> And yes, They do live in a 2 story house on a street lined with Oak trees...
> 
> ..


oak tree lined streets in fargo? is there an oak tree in fargo?


----------



## fireball

I will admit that there are oak trees in Fargo, and I will admit to having two story houses here too, but I just found the story of her being his sister a little too hard to believe. Notice how the story changed to her only visiting the in-laws here.


----------



## dayexco

i live 2 hrs. south of you


----------



## paponte

The pics are actually from last winter when my sister in laws brothers school teacher from second grade visited her mother's great aunt Tilda in Key west. You can see palm trees in the background. Thumbs Up


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Replacing heated side mirrors (with integrated signals) on '03 Sierra*

....oops......


----------



## Rico T.

paponte;1248018 said:


> The pics are actually from last winter when my sister in laws brothers school teacher from second grade visited her mother's great aunt Tilda in Key west. You can see palm trees in the background. Thumbs Up


----------



## indplstim

hedhunter9;1013996 said:


> Those were from the 1st day of the storm.
> You should have seen it after the 2nd day when it got really *BAD*:


Lol the cover up lie is always worse than the 1st lie.....liar "i didn't day they were taken in nd"lol
l


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i actually had to get my plowing boots on to continue reading anymore, it was getting deep hahaha


----------

